# Break inbetween IUI's



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi again

Had my first IUI (FSP) last week and when I asked consultant about the second time if this one doesn't work he said that it's best to have a break before starting the next round.  I always thought that 3 IUI's would be done consecutively?  I really don't have time to have breaks inbetween so am now a bit worried but, fingers crossed that this cycle will work.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi Lotusflower,

I asked the cons the very same question today and he said... It is better to have a break 1. Because of your body and stress and 2. Because I am paying for drugs & I may buy them then not need them and you cant return them. But then in the same breath he said I can pretty much do what I want as I am paying for it. 

But hey think about this cycle it may work fingers toes everything crossed for you.

xxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Bubba

Thanks, yes I think my consultant advocates having a break too but I don't think he will refuse to do 3 consecutive IUI's.  Like you say, miracles happen, and maybe I won't need another one!

Anyway, just wanted to say good luck for your basting tomorrow!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

our cons would only do consecutive IUI's if you werent using drugs ie on a natural IUI cycle. if using the drugs then you had to have a month off in between

kj x


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

Good old Doctors - No two docs can agree !!!

Our clinic (NHS) was fine with back to back treatments provided nothing untoward happened in the previous cycle.  There is some evidence that the drugs become more effective with repeated cycles and as long as Follicle growth is carefully monitored then we were told there was no reason not to go again straight away.


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Too right Morky!

Well, I'm going to demand he does them in a row!  I don't have a month to spare at this stage in the game, I'm afraid.

Thanks for another opinion.


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

I had to have a break too
First I was told I could have 3 consecutive tx's, then they changed from clomid to menopur so I was told to have a break so the clomid is completely out the system.  After my second go even tho I was still on the same meds, I was told again to have a break..  From what I hear every clinic is different
Even tho I'm paying for my tx privately they refused to treat me.
When I did go back after the break, I couldnt get treated due to the bank hols - sat there   , but no sympathy

Anyway start again next wk - Cant wait

 to u all

  

Pri...xx


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

hi, 
just thought i would add my two pennies worth - i paid privately for my iui's.  my clinic insist on a break inbetween with the iui treatments i had, puregon, supercur and the very lovely prog pessaries.  
i guessed that they would recommend immediate consecutive treatments if i was paying, so they get their money quicker, but no i had to wait one month inbetween to ensure, so my clinic said, a more stable cycle for best iui results.  i asked if consecutive treatments gave any benefit, and the advice i was given was that the only benefit that subsequent treatments gave was showing the clinic how you respond to certain drugs and treatments hence they can fine-tune the dosage more precisely to each individual with each iui cycle.  no drug on drug benefit was achieved.  
i was successful on my third cycle, 1st feb, none mar, 2nd apr, none may, 3rd june, so not too much off a wait from february to june, although each cycle, especially the 2ww, at the time seemed an eternity. but it was worth the wait, i now have a bouncing 3 month little boy and all my treatments were post 35 years.  
my advice would be to wait a month inbetween if you are paying privately, but take everything you can get from the nhs!!!
loads of luck to you, i wish you every success with your treatment and with whatever course of action you decide.
crxxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi

Thanks Pri and Cr....I am also with a private consultant and paying £850 each time.  I have already been on Clomid for the last 3 months and this IUI was on Clomid, Menopur and Choragon.  Maybe he wants me to have a break because of the Clomid.  I'll just talk to him when it comes to the time..I don't think he refuses to do them consecutively but would prefer not to.

If I was younger I would want to break inbetween to give my body a rest but I feel that time is of the essence now.  But, it's really encouraging to see that you got a bfp, Cr, over the age of 35!

Thanks again xx

PS  I had a different sort of IUI called Fallopian Tube Sperm Perfusion and I have read reports that claim that the pregnancy rates are higher than normal IUI but nobody seems to have it done!


----------

